# † † يـارب اليــك صــرخـــت † †



## Rosetta (18 نوفمبر 2010)

يارب أليك صرخت فاستجب لى وأنصت إلى صوت تضرعي

يا ابويا السماوى الحلو أليك اصرخ مثل دواد استجب لي لا تهملني لا تدع يد الخاطئ و مشورته تبعدني عن طريقك افتح بصري و بصيرتي كــي أمجدك اصرخ أليك أتعبتني الخطية و صوت الشر يجلجل في كل مكان
انقذني يا ابى فمن سواك يا الهى بيدك القوية ...

حين أصرخ أليك من المي استمع لي يارب . يارب أنا فتحت بابي للأهواء تعالي و اسكن فيا لا تدع يد المتكبر تسحقني اطرده من بيتي ومن طريقي حين اصرخ اليك يا الهى استمع

لما دعوت استجاب لي اله بري . في الحزن فرجت عني . إرأف بي يارب و استمع إلى صلاتي

ياالهى يا ينبوع البر و كل فضيلة يا نبع الفرح يا ملكى يا ينبوع الجمال زين نفسي ببهاء وصاياك إرأف بي يا حنون يا فرحي
و استمع لي عندما أقف أمامك يا الهي و اقبل سجودي و عهودي عهدي معك يا ابى السماوى

ياالهى الرؤف الفائق العذوبة و الحنان أنصت الى كلامي و افطن الى صراخي .
أصغي إلى صوت ابتهالي يا ملكي و الهي . لأني اليك يارب أصلي . يا يسوعي نفسي تمررت بالخطايا يا من صلبت من أجلي كن معي لا تعملني نادني بصوتك الفائق العذوبة وحلي نفسي بدمك الكريم

وانظر ألي بكل رأفتك و تحنن على ضعفي يا يسوعي الحلو و الكلي الضياء

يارب لا توبخني بغضبك و لا تؤدبني بسخطك أرحمني يارب اني ضعيف . أشفني يارب فأن عظامي قد اضطربت . يا يسوعي كم انا ضعيف صرت مثل قصبة مرضوضة في وجه الريح يا يسوعي ضمني الى صدرك كي استريح . يا فائق الحنان والمودة أتودد اليك كطفل صغير يتودد الى امه كي امسك بقدميك الطاهرتين وأنوح متنهدا متى أراك .

ايها الرب ربنا ما أعجب اسمك في الأرض كلها . لأن جلالك تسامى على السماوات .

يا يسوعي يا نوري الأزلي يا شمسي الوضية لا تهملني ولا تجعلني انقاد للخطية من انا حتى تذكرني لكن يارب من اجل اني منك و انت مني لا تهملني لأن مشيئتك ان اخلص من اجل مجد ك يا الهي لا تهملني

انظر الى صهيون يا ملك أورشليم و إلى ابنة الملك عرشك سباني ياالهي اشتهي كي اسجدك امامك يا ملكي واقبل قدميك وابكي . واضحك و اشتهي انا اراك ياالهي لأني احبك يا يسوعي

سبحوا الرب الساكن في صهيون .جاهروا في الأمم باعماله . يارب يا يسوعي

انظر الى هيكل قدسك و اتفرس في جمالك . واندهش من عظمة عدلك وطول أناتك . فأجاهر بجميع تسابيحك في أبواب ابنة صهيون

الرب يملك مدى

أرحمني يا الله ارحمني لأن نفسي قد توكلت عليك .فأعتصم بظل جناحيك الى ان يعبر الأثم
ربي والهي .احمني من ريح الخطية اذا مرت
ايها النسر الذي تخافة وحوش الخطية و ترتعد منه الشاطين و تصبح قزمة ادفع للذل والهوان كل الذين داسوا علي و اقلعهم من مسكن الصديقين حتى نرى ضياء برك بركة علينا .

اللهم استمع الى طلبتي و أصغي لصلاتي .. ربي و معلمي .عندما افتحي فمي لا ترذلني . من أنا و قد أخطأت اليك امامك ناظريك و في كتابي مكتوبة كل خطاياي . ربي و الهي . لم اطع وصاياك هلا رحمتني

بما انك طويل الأناة هلا احطني بوداعتك و عطفك ماذا مثل ولد يبني بيتا على شط البحر تأتي الأمواج و تمحية بيت فضيلتي غير متين يا الهي انت ابني بيتي بتدبيرك

اذا لم يبني الرب المدينة باطل تعب البنائين . اذا لم يحرس الله المدينة باطل تعب الحراس .

قلت ياربى اني سأنتبه لكل خطوة اخطوها ارى نفسي امشي في طريق لا يؤدي اليك يا يسوعي انا اعمى منذ اليوم خذ بيدي مثل طفل صغير . و اعبر بي شطر الحياة . من انا الهى اذا كنت ضعيف امام الغواية و اشتهي الخطية مع اني اعرف ان اجرة الخطية الموت .

لأنك انت الهي و مخلصي و نصيري و انا بك لا اتزعزع . ابدا







منقول....​


----------



## candy shop (18 نوفمبر 2010)

رووووووووووووووووووعه روزيتا حبيبتى 

شكراااااااااا با قمر

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## happy angel (18 نوفمبر 2010)

> *ايها الرب ربنا ما أعجب اسمك في الأرض كلها . لأن جلالك تسامى على السماوات .
> 
> يا يسوعي يا نوري الأزلي يا شمسي الوضية لا تهملني ولا تجعلني انقاد للخطية من انا حتى تذكرني لكن يارب من اجل اني منك و انت مني لا تهملني لأن مشيئتك ان اخلص من اجل مجد ك يا الهي لا تهملني​*​




*ميرسى ياقمر تامل جميل جداا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## Rosetta (18 نوفمبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> رووووووووووووووووووعه روزيتا حبيبتى
> 
> شكراااااااااا با قمر
> 
> ...


*
مررررررسي يا كاندي 
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## Rosetta (18 نوفمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياقمر تامل جميل جداا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



*مررررسي يا انجيل 
سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## النهيسى (19 نوفمبر 2010)

فى منتهى الروعه

شكرا جدا الرب يفرحك​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (19 نوفمبر 2010)

يارب أليك صرخت فاستجب لى وأنصت إلى صوت تضرعي[/size


امين يارب


----------



## Rosetta (19 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> فى منتهى الروعه
> 
> شكرا جدا الرب يفرحك​



*شكرااااا لمرورك النهيسى 
سلام و نعمة ​*


----------



## Rosetta (19 نوفمبر 2010)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> يارب أليك صرخت فاستجب لى وأنصت إلى صوت تضرعي[/size
> 
> 
> امين يارب



*
شكرااااا ثابت بيسوع 
سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------

